# Finally, I decided to purchase it!!! I had been eyeing on this compact from GIVENCHY!!!



## AllTimeMakeup (Sep 30, 2015)

*Finally, I decided to purchase it!!! I had been eyeing on this compact from GIVENCHY!!!*

I saw a lot of good reviews about the Givenchy Teint Couture Long-Wearing Compact Foundation on Sephora

  (Review: 4.5 out of 5 with 2086 loves). So I decided to get one  Anyone here who loves Givenchy too?





  This compact is in shade #4 in Elegant Beige. Their signature leather packaging on this compact is truly lovely. I got tempted to buy one. I have a lipstick from them and I am so in love with the way it looks. The leather feels so nice and any girl who would own it would feel really sophisticated and elegant. There are two shades. The brown one is to unify or even out skin tone. The pink one is to higlight. Quality is a ten. I love Givenchy products. All their products packaging are very elegant. For me, it really is worth investing for products that you would use a lot. I admit that a mascara from Givenchy would cost me a lot. Since a mascara has to be replaced every 3 months, I would rather buy a less expensive one.


----------

